# Trolling trip sunday



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thinking of heading out Sunday. Probably head towards nipple and maybe spur fads- all depends on if the waves stay around 2 and what the charts say. I’ll be 100% trolling- no bottom fishing.

if any other boats were interested let me know. glad to have other boats out there to share the fun!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sumpin tells me you not gonna find many takers 😐


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

You are most likely right- when i was planning to possibly go it was seas around 2 feet. We’ll see how it shakes out friday and saturday but if it is going to be rough, it ain’t fun and if it ain’t fun I don’t go


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

I am hoping it calms down also🙏 Its been too long since my last trip


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

That's a good fish!! You catch him trolling a planer board on that Zebco 33 ya got there?


----------



## Miulloj (Oct 23, 2020)

Bigc2013 said:


> Sumpin tells me you not gonna find many takers 😐
> View attachment 1072757


Looking better and trying to get out tomorrow on Saturday National Weather Service


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Sunday looking good!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

We will be out there somewhere hopefully reeling in some wahoo 🤙🤙


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheryl Sue Will be on channel 69 sunday


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Any trolling reports from Sunday🤔


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Update: short story-
Fish 1
David 0

But did have three come into the spread to check out the menu. None of them decided to eat today.

Beautiful day, smoothed out in the afternoon as forecasted. Went to all 4 FADs by the spur- no hits, nothing on bottom machine, 2 other boats on each that appeared to be doing as well as I was doing. 🙂

Blue water started between spur and nipple with lots of flying fish


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Well at least you made it out. Seems like the Hurricanes didnt improve our fishing like we had hoped for. 😐


----------

